# K guides



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Need a set of k guides for a ling rod. Anyone have a set?


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rod room should have them.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Any rod building supply (Mudhole, Rod Room, Get Bit, etc.) has them.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought everyone used the big old Stainless guides for Cobia rods??


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know mudhole and everyone online has them wanting to buy them from someone on the forum first.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

check with javier or tiderider..but both will tell you just to get them from the rod room..or wait till they order some


----------



## tmcustoms (Feb 20, 2015)

I order all mine through mudhole even though there shipping is over priced


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rod room has a great selection of k guides, it just depends of you want the silver or black finish or the single or double footed guides, just went a couple weeks ago my self and got a set of 6 double footed k guides for my fenwick eglass I'm building. First rod I've ever wrapped also and really enjoying it. Will have pics to follow as soon as it is done.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know rod room and everywhere online has them but I was trying to buy from someone on the forum to make them some money but ended up ordering some from rod room


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jhamilton814 said:


> I know rod room and everywhere online has them but I was trying to buy from someone on the forum to make them some money but ended up ordering some from rod room


Where are you located?


----------

